# Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?



## Dicker Ritter :D (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

versteigere grade bei eBay mein Nash Titan Viper, daher muss ein neues her. Ich möchte aber kein Zelt direkt, sondern ein "Schirmzelt". Daher dachte ich an das Basecamp MST 10.000 von Anaconda und das Fox Supa Brolly. 
Eine Kollege sagte mir, dass die Brollys von Fox nicht grade gut sind. Mir geht es halt darum, dass es schnell aufgebaut ist und ich nicht 15min da stehe und am Zelt rumbaue. Ich muss es wirklich flott und vorallem auch gut alleine aufbauen können. 

Das Supa Brolly gefällt mir vom Design her super ! 

Ihr könnt auch noch gerne andere Vorschläge bis ca. 200€ machen. 

Danke im Vorraus !

MfG, 
Moritz Volk


----------



## Shimano95 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Habe das Anaconda Basecamp MST 10000 und muss sagen RICHTIG GEILES TEIL ;D
Also ernsthaft jetzt ich bin von dem echt begeistert schnell zum aufbauen stabil genügend platz (fast zuviel ) für eine person
Notfalls passen auch 2 Leute mit Liegen rein (habe das schon oft genug gemacht) hierzu müssen die stormpoles lediglich ein wenig weiter nach vorne versetzt werden aber kein problem!!!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## matchwinnerpro (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Das kommt ganz drauf an was du haben willst, ein geschlossenes oder ein offenes Brolly. Das Fox hat nämlich keine Front, das Anaconda schon.


----------



## Angler201 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Ich habe das von Anaconda und ich muss sagen, dass wirklich viel Platz ist wenn man die Front dran hat. Mit einem Hund und dem ganzen zeug ,das man sonst noch so mit sich schleppt,  meint amn das es ziemlich eng werden kann aber es ist immer noch genügend Platz vorhanden.


----------



## Shimano95 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

die front kann man ja auch abmachen vom anaconda ?!


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Also der Bekannte, der meinte die Fox Brollys sind nicht so der Reißer, der hat das Basecamp ja auch. Bei dem habe ich es ja das Erste Mal gesehen. 
Und mir hat es auch gleich gefallen! 

Doch so vom Aussehen her finde ich das Supa Brolly besser. Aber das Aussehen ist ja nur zweitrangig. Man kann das Supa Brolly ja auch so nach vorne "ziehen" indem man die Häringe einfach weiter oben die dafür vorgesehenen Dinger steckt. Dann ist es ja "fast" zu. Aber ich möchte halt mal am Liebsten ein paar Erfahrungen mit FOX Brollys hören. 

Trotzdem danke für Hilfe. Im Moment geht meine Tendenz dann eher mal in Richtung Basecamp.


----------



## Shimano95 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

das basecamp is ja auch geil 

also jetz mal ernsthaft
mein cousin hat ein angelgeschäft und somit sollte er sich ja mit den sachen auskennen 
und er hat gesagt dass das anaconda basecamp in dem preissegment im moment eines der besten ist 
außerdem ist das material aus dem das basecamp ist das gleiche wie trakker verwendet nur unter den namen MST weil den namen von trakker dürfen sie ja nicht nehmen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

schau dir mal das ehmanns hot spod an

http://www.buchelt-brothers.de/inde...e/brollys-schrime/hot-spot-brolly-system.html


----------



## Shimano95 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

nicht besser als das basecamp und 45 € teurer


----------



## Teddy.exe (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Hallo,

ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer des Anaconda Basecamp´s. Ist ein super Schirmzelt, fix aufzubauen und reichlich Platz für eine Person.
Habe das Teil auch schon im unter starken Wind (Orkan Böen) am Wasser gehabt und es stand, es wackelte zwar alles, aber nicht riss, oder fegte das Teil weg.
Ich gebe dir ganz klar dafür eine Kaufempfehlung Preis / Leistung stimmt hier zu 100%.


----------



## Loki79 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Ich habe mir das Fox Teil auch schon angesehen, und es wird wenn mein jetziger Schirm den Geist aufgibt mein Neuer werden.

Das Anaconda Basecamp ist mir schon wieder zuviel Zelt.
14 kg Anaconda gegen 8,4kg Fox (mit Bodenplane), bzw. 5,8kg (ohne BP)

Hier ist das Fox Video zum Schirm: Fox Supa Brolly
Entscheiden mußt Du selber, aber ich würde mir beide vorführen lassen und mich erst dann für eins entscheiden. Ankucken, Anfassen, selber aufbauen ist einfach nicht durch "Hörensagen" zu ersetzen.^^

Viel Glück
Loki


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Okay, schon mal vielen Dank. 

Im Moment steht ja eigentlich alles für's Anaconda .. allerdings finde ich persönlich, sieht das FOX um einiges besser aus (ich weiß darauf kommt's net grade an) und ist ein wenig besser. Das Anaconda könnte ich für 200€ bei meinem Händler bekommen .. für's Anaconda spricht selbstverständlich das verwendete Material .. nämlich MST 10.000 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Meinung zum FOX sagen, oder hat es sogar schon ??


----------



## Loki79 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*



Dicker Ritter :D schrieb:


> Das Anaconda könnte ich für 200€ bei meinem Händler bekommen .. für's Anaconda spricht selbstverständlich das verwendete Material .. nämlich MST 10.000
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Meinung zum FOX sagen, oder hat es sogar schon ??



Das neue Ventec Material wird für´s Fox Supa Brolly verwendet, hat also auch eine Wassersäule von 10.000 mm... 

Und den gibts im Internet ab 169,- Euro...


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Woher hast du die Info mit der Wassersäule ? Konnte dazu nirgends  eine Angabe finden .. 

Mit den Matrialien kenne ich mich nicht aus, also Ven Tec sagt mir nix .. 

mo


----------



## Loki79 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*



Dicker Ritter :D schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info mit der Wassersäule ? Konnte dazu nirgends  eine Angabe finden ..
> 
> Mit den Matrialien kenne ich mich nicht aus, also Ven Tec sagt mir nix ..
> 
> mo


  Ich hab auch ewig im Netz gesucht. In irgendeinem Wallerforum hat das mal jemand behauptet (die 10.000mm WS).

Ventec ist einfach der Name für das "Zeltplanen"-Material von den neuen Fox Produkten (einige Bivies, Brollies und ein Schlafsack). Nicht zu verwechseln mit anderen Sportprodukten, wo es den Begriff Ventec auch gibt.

Auf die Halbwahrheiten hab ich aber auch keinen Bock mehr, und hab deshalb Fox selbst angeschrieben, mal schauen ob und wann die Antworten. Ich aktualisier das hier dann auf jeden Fall.

Also zwischen 5.000mm und 10.000mm scheint der Wert zu liegen.

Gruß
Loki


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Okay, also ist das Material  aber auch okay? 

Das würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du deine Antwort dann uns mitteilen würdest..ich will nämlich wieder endlich raus, allerdings ist das ohne Zelt etwas schwer 


Mo


----------



## BlackDevilx (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

hallo
also ich habe mir diese woche das Basecamp geholt bei ebay für 
189,95€ und kostenloser versand.
sonntag bestellt dienstag direkt da und natürlich sofort aufgebaut.
habe es zwar leider noch nicht im einsatz gehabt :-( aber das 
aufbauen ging schnell, mit spannen, front dran usw. habe ich keine 5 min gebraucht.
das fox kenn ich leider nicht, aber von dem basecamp bin ich
echt begeistert.


----------



## fam0815 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

hallo
das Basecamp ist doch baugleich mit Uncle Frank´s Home II.
Ausser das,das Basecamp eine 10.000 Wassersäule und das Uncle Frank´s Home II eine 5.000er Wassersäule hat...

2 kollegen haben das Uncle Frank´s Home II und sind sehr zufrieden damit,sie lässen die front immer drin, also sie packen es mit eingezippter front ein/aus.
damit sind sie beim nächsten auf/abbau immer recht flott..
und das gibt`s schon für ca. 140€.


----------



## BlackDevilx (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das die verarbeitung von dem Uncle Frank´s Home II 
nicht so gut sein soll deswegen habe ich mich für das basecamp entschieden.


----------



## fam0815 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

ach so , ok
naja aber der aufbau dürfte ja gleich sein,und der ist superschnell.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Also noch ne Frage hätte ich: ist so ein geschlossenes "zelt" wirklich notwendig, oder reicht so was wie das Supa Brolly?

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## BlackDevilx (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

ich sag mal so, was man hat, hat man.
wenn der wind blöd steht oder der regen aus einer ungünstigen richtung kommt, 
front ein zippen und thema erledigt. oder??


----------



## Matchfischer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Ich habe das Nash Groundhog also nen Schirm mit größereen Seitenteilen und bin super zufrieden. Man kann eine Front mit Klarsichtfenster oder ne Moskitonetzfront einzippen. Ich habe bis jetzt meistens die Moskitonetztfront genutz und die schütz vorr allem vor Mücken und Fliegen nd sowas aber auch nen bischen vor Regen. Ich würde mir immer wieder nen Schirm kaufen den man auch zu machen kann. Ist echt viel Wert wenn man die Möglichkeit hat. Is aber nur meine Meinung, da hat ja jeder andere Vorlieben. Das Fox Brolly sieht net schlecht aus und wenn ich mir nen Schirm ohne Front kaufen wollte würde ich mir den auch mal angucken wollen aber lieber mit Front.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

okay danke leute. 

also das basecamp hole ich morgen bei meinem händler ab. er ist heute extra in der mittagspause nach waldsolms gefahren um's zu holen. 

so muss kundenservice sein  :m


----------



## carphunter08 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Falls noch von Interesse: ein paar bewegte Bilder zum Fox Brolly findet man auf der HP von Carpheart.


----------



## Fischotte (28. November 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

wer hat das *Anaconda Basecamp* schirmzelt und kann noch mehrmaligem gebrauch mal explizite angaben machen was regen, sturm, wintergebrauch anbelangt machen?



gibt ja noch das billigere 
*Anaconda Uncle Frank's Home II *



mit minderwertigem material, sprich nur eine wassersäule von 5000 und nicht abperlendem regen,usw. kann mir da mal einer was zu sagen?


also das billigere zelt gibts für 140, das bessere für 180 - 190 euro...macht den kohl ja eigentlich auch nicht fetter, aber wollte trotzdem mal fragen...


----------



## 911 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Hab das Basecamp mittlerweile seit 2 Jahren. Hatte es schon bei starkem Regen, Sturm und Hagel im Einsatz. Es steht stabil und auch sonst keinerlei Schäden. Ob es wintertauglich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich im Winter nicht angle. Kondenswasser wird sich auf jeden Fall bilden, aber das hast du mit Sicherheit bei jedem Brolly (wg. fehlendem Winterskin). Ein Freund von mir hat das Uncle Franks Home II. Tja, das Material ist halt nicht so dick und die Bodenplane ist nicht besonders hochwertig. Die ist beim Basecamp nämlich 1a (hat auch dementsprechend viel Gewicht). Trocken bleibst du in beiden Zelten. Die Nähte halten jedenfalls dicht. Platz ist auch vollkommen ausreichend. Ich würds mir wieder kaufen, da das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hier absolut stimmig ist (eher sogar zu billig, aber es wird eh von Jahr zu Jahr teurer. ich hab damals 170 Euro dafür bezahlt)


----------



## fisherman97 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

fox ist einfach bessere qualität


----------



## fisherman97 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> nicht besser als das basecamp und 45 € teurer


 

doch fox ist einfach besser auf dauer und man at mehr freude dran. das ist bei fast allen produktenso aber mach ir nichts draus#d


----------



## j0nas4tw (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anaconda Basecamp oder Fox Supa Brolly ?*

Im Moment hat Ehmannns sein Winterangebot.
Da gibts das Hot Spot Brolly für 189€. Verarbeitung ist top, Ausstattung auch und Qualität und Service made in Germany.
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....ing-Hot-Spot-Brolly-System---Modell-2012.html

Aber entscheiden musst du dich selber.
Ich habe seit Jahren das Nash Titan Brolly und bin super zufrieden damit. 
Grüße


----------

